# Any 2fm listeners?



## ney001 (13 May 2010)

Just wondering for those who listen to 2fm in the mornings what do you make of the new show Colm & Lucy?.

Personally can't stand it and am currently on the look out for something else to listen to while they are standing in.  Could never stand Hayes - always like the sound of his own voice too much.  Kennedy works on TV I think but not radio - at least not talk show radio - the show seems like it's all over the place and very juvenile!.

Anyway, looking for suggestions for morning listening now - I tune in to Tubridy on RTE 1 a few times a week but don't like Kenny.  Any good stations/shows out there from 9-1??


----------



## huskerdu (13 May 2010)

Have you tried Tom Dunne on Newstalk ?


----------



## RMCF (13 May 2010)

Listening to it now just to sample it and to be honest I agree with you. Pretty dire stuff.

Lucy is a bit of a pain. It was cringing when she cheered and said "Good on you" to the guy who spent £200,000 of money that wasn't his (deposited accidently in his account). He had already said it had ruined his life and then proceeded to say how much damage his stupidity had caused.

Will not be tuning in tomorrow. 

There is a real lack of good shows on Irish radio in the morning. Can't stand D'Arcy or Turdidy. Might check out Tom Dunne.


----------



## Mpsox (13 May 2010)

Could never stand Colim and Jim Jim or Lucy K, 

If you're online, try a few podcast from the BBC, www.bbc.co.uk/podcasts. Also BBC Radio 6 is good for music and BBC Radio 7 is good for drama/comedy. Currently listening to Garrison Keillor on an old Prairie Home Companion on BBC 7 as I type.


----------



## Boyd (13 May 2010)

I know, will they ever stop flogging the dead horse that is Lucy Kennedy?

I recently moved to Lyric in the morning due to the rubbish thats on Today Fm et al. The only problem is it puts me back to sleep


----------



## gabsdot (13 May 2010)

the Tom Dunne show on Newstalk is great. He plays a bit of music, has lots of guests and a few callers. 
I love it


----------



## The_Banker (13 May 2010)

Whatever they put on with Gerry gone was always going to be problematic. Radio 2 is rubbish anyway.


----------



## oldtimer (13 May 2010)

I am also seeking an alternative radio station. The pair Colum and Lucy is absolutely terrible. Don't think they will last long - ad revenue will go down swiftly. Have tried so many - all dire. Gosh never realised local radio stations were still amateur. Think I will just play a few CD's


----------



## AgathaC (13 May 2010)

Have never had the 'pleasure' of hearing Colm Hayes, and I cannot abide Lucy Kennedy, a very poor combination, I imagine!


----------



## Tinker Bell (13 May 2010)

Lynsey Dolan on Country Mix after 9am. Soft voiced topical interviewer.


----------



## becky (13 May 2010)

Heard them the other morning and had to switch over when I heard Lucy's fake laugh. They are only on for a month until they find someone. I think they should move Turbidy to 2fm until 11, followed by Larry Gogan until 1pm. Then bring back Marion to radio 1 from 9 to 11. Pat from 11 until the news at one.


----------



## Graham_07 (14 May 2010)

Lucy just does not have the right face for radio.


----------



## ney001 (14 May 2010)

I'm getting sick of all the switching around.  I was quite happy listening to Tubridy on 2fm on the morning show before he switched to rte1, he was replaced by Colm and Jim Jim who it has to be said are probably the unfunniest pairing since the two Ronnies!.  I quite like Rick O'Shea in the afternoon on 2fm so always listen to him and he plays decent music so just need something to get me from 8 to 12.  Jeeze, maybe oldtimer is right, just break out the CDs!.  I'd like to see Tubridy take Gerry's spot or even Evelyn O'Rourke who isn't too bad at all. Just please god don't be that Looney wan - can't abide her either!

Will give Tom Dunne a go next week.


----------



## gipimann (14 May 2010)

For those who can get it, try 4FM - music isn't bad, and none of the presenters shout at the audience (well, none I've heard anyway!).


----------



## PyritePete (14 May 2010)

gipimann said:


> For those who can get it, try 4FM - music isn't bad, and none of the presenters shout at the audience (well, none I've heard anyway!).


 
+1 for 4FM. Nearly always play some classics that aren't played on other stations. WIde variety of music.


----------



## myate (15 May 2010)

Can't stand the 9am show anymore too. Tom Dunne is ok for a few mins! But will probably switch to BBC Radio 2, or if need be 5 Live.


----------



## RMCF (19 May 2010)

Its just past 9:15 again and had to switch off from D'Arcy again.

Talking about oral sex again, he is obsessed with sex, and surely 9am isn't the time for that chat. Its not that I'm a prude but what is it with him and sex. He chats about it a lot and always seems to be it in a giggly schoolboy type of way.

I suppose he thinks he's a radical DJ who's pushing the boundaries of radio, eh?

Idiot of the highest order. Perhaps he should spend more time learning how to read properly. I have never heard a DJ as bad at reading out texts or messages. You can always tell when he comes to the end of the screen/page and has to switch down on to the next line. And .. there. .. is ... always .. gaps.. between... words.


----------



## Bill Struth (19 May 2010)

RMCF said:


> Its just past 9:15 again and had to switch off from D'Arcy again.
> 
> Talking about oral sex again, he is obsessed with sex, and surely 9am isn't the time for that chat. Its not that I'm a prude but what is it with him and sex. He chats about it a lot and always seems to be it in a giggly schoolboy type of way.
> 
> ...


 +1

Also the amount of foul language he gets away with using is disgraceful as well. I heard cr*p, bull****, and pr*ck in the space of 5 minutes last week (I wasn't listening through choice, it was on in a waiting room.)

How can he get away with it?


----------



## Caveat (19 May 2010)

The language thing has crept in over the last decade or so all over Irish radio.  An acceptance or tolerance is now the norm it seems. It doesn't bother me but it's just a bit unnecessary and rebelliousness for the sake of it sometimes.


----------



## Ceist Beag (19 May 2010)

RMCF why do you keep listening to D'arcy (even if it is just for 15 mins)? I tuned out a couple of years back as feel just the same as you so I just listen to my own collection these days and am much happier for it!


----------



## TarfHead (19 May 2010)

RMCF said:


> Its just past 9:15 again and had to switch off from D'Arcy again.
> 
> Talking about oral sex again, he is obsessed with sex, and surely 9am isn't the time for that chat.


 
So, it not just me  ?

I heard that item and thought '_would he talk like that within earshot of his own young daughter_' ? If not, then why do everyone elses kids not deserve the same consideration ?

Back on topic, I haven't had 2FM tuned in, on any radio I own, in years. The car radio (the one I listen to most) is ..
- RTE Radio 1
- 4FM (though I never listen to it)
- Today FM
- Phantom
- Newstalk
- Dublin City FM


----------



## Caveat (19 May 2010)

Hang on - D'Arcy? as in Ray D'arcy?

Is he not Today FM? 

Personally the only thing I really ever liked about daytime 1 or 2FM was Larry Gogan (old school, charming, pleasant voice, good music) and Marian Finucane (laid back confident professionalism, insightful, easy going + of course wonderfully sexy voice )


----------



## gillarosa (19 May 2010)

RMCF said:


> Its just past 9:15 again and had to switch off from D'Arcy again


 
The only guarantee to not have to switch off the purile little brat is to not switch him on in the first place, and as for the other gang that come on about lunch, its like being trapped on a long bus journey with a bunch of School boys.

If I were in RTE I'd headhunt Moncrieff from Newstalk, he is, imo, the only one in broadcasting at the moment who could fill the 9-12 2FM spot.


----------



## ney001 (19 May 2010)

Caveat said:


> Hang on - D'Arcy? as in Ray D'arcy?
> 
> Is he not Today FM?
> 
> Personally the only thing I really ever liked about daytime 1 or 2FM was Larry Gogan (old school, charming, pleasant voice, good music) and Marian Finucane (laid back confident professionalism, insightful, easy going + of course wonderfully sexy voice )



Gogan is still on in the afternoons - I do like him myself, not so much his music... although sometimes he will play a blinder tune that I haven't heard in years!.  Marian on 2fm.... I must be too young to remember that! 
Agree with poster re Phantom, great music.  Overall what bugs me is too much hyperactivity in the morning.  I don't think a talk show where two people are hosts works, one talks over the other and the caller doesn't get a look in!.  Only another two weeks to go of Colm and Lucy and the rumor is that Tubbers will be taking over, can definitely live with that!  I believe Colm & Jim Jims slot on 2fm lost 41k listeners since they took over - surprised the figure is that low to be honest!

+1 for Moncrieff as well!


----------



## VOR (19 May 2010)

While I listened to D'Arcy years ago I can no longer stand him. When I was in my 20's he was ok talking such nonsense in his 30's. Now he is fast approaching 50 and I really don't need to listen to that guff at 9 in the morning from a middle aged man.

Igive Tom Dunne a chance but he has started to annoy me also. Still better than Tubridy though. Dear Lord, Tubridy is the most annoying of the lot. 

In my opinion 2FM is useless. I don't even tune it in. Colm and Jim Jim & Rick O'Shea!!! Need I say more???


----------



## Bill Struth (19 May 2010)

Moncrief is great. Could listen to him all day.


----------



## AgathaC (19 May 2010)

Another 'thumbs down' here for Ray D'arcy. Cannot stand him, so I never listen to him.


----------



## RMCF (19 May 2010)

Good to see that others don't like D'arcy either.

The reason I always end up listening to him is because I would often listen to Tony Fenton then Matt Cooper on TodayFM, then switch the radio off. 

The next day it would be powered on as I plod around the house, so I often hear a bit of the twit before I get so annoyed I have to switch it over.


----------



## jasconius (19 May 2010)

Where's Terry Wogan ?


----------

